# Problem(s) with Dell dimension 3000



## sossego (Jul 9, 2010)

If this seems fragmented, please be patient.
FreeBSD 8.0 on a Dell Dimension 3000.
Problem: System freezes. I thought it was due to the heat here but it also happened at night.
I set acpi hint to disabled in loader.conf.
Results: New problem: fxp0 will stop working then system crashes. Requires hard reboot.

I've tried 
	
	



```
#watch dmesg
```
 but I do not know how to properly use watch on FreeBSD.

I'd like to be able to see the exact message which occurs when the system crashes.

I used 
	
	



```
tail -f /var/log/dmesg.today
```
 and the same for messages. Nothing.
System crapped out again. Interface fxp0 dies after an hour. System freezes on kde.
Solution will probably be to do a complete reinstall.

New question: Is there fan control or thermal?


----------



## User23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Your Dell 3000 should have a Celeron D CPU (Pentium4 Family) and a Intel 865GV Chipset.

On a 865 chipset with a P4 with ACPI enabled i got

```
sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 47.0C
```

I dont know exactly if your system have the same ability, lets take a look.

--

If you have 
	
	



```
cpufreq.ko_load=YES
```
 in your /boot/loader.conf or in your kernel you can also see and control the frequency levels of the CPU.

--

Because of Pentium4 systems are always hot i would take a look on cpu cooler for dust and the mainboard (power cords off before) and try to find broken capacitors like this http://forum.gleitz.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=68838&d=1096558923

If they are not plain on the top, then they are broken. And if they are broken your system can become unstable in a unpredictable way.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 12, 2010)

> cpufreq.ko_load="YES"


I have 4cores Intel Q6600.
Can i also do this?
It would be better for my system?


----------



## User23 (Jul 12, 2010)

@sk8harddiefast: for you and your "core" cpu this link should be interesting:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-May/006436.html

it is from this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=172


----------

